# Previsão Sazonal- Primavera 2012



## stormy (3 Jan 2012 às 01:04)

Estamos no mês central do Inverno...altura em que já podemos espreitar as tendencias para a Primavera...

Este Inverno está a ser dominado, como era de prever, por um cenario de AO/NAO+, e não se espera uma mudança deste padrão pelo menos nos proximos 15 dias...sendo que mesmo a 15 dias, a media de ensembles do CPC mantem os dois indices positivos ou neutros.

A explicação para este comportamento tem que ver ( pelo menos em parte) com o reestablecer do equilibrio termodinamico entre o Polo, que aqueceu muito nos ultimos anos devido a estes terem sido de muita instabilidade de AO/NAO-.
Outra razão tem que ver com o "assentar" do reboliço que houve desde 2009 nas teleconexões.

Entraremos na Primavera, finalmente, num padrão mais estavel de PDO-/La niña fortes, com uma atmosfera polar mais fria e um VP mais bem extruturado, e com a AMO neutra.
Maior parte das anomalias positivas da temperatura da agua do mar ( SST) encontram-se no Pacifico W e no Indico, o que tem consequencias na convecção tropical e na organização da celula de hadley...mais ou menos previsiveis e tambem associaveis aquilo que podemos ter no padrão na Europa nesta proxima Primavera.

Com base nestes argumentos a minha previsão, pelo menos com os dados actuais, aponta para uma Primavera novamente instavel, com alguns traços parecidos com a de 2011.

A dorsal Atlantica deverá dividir-se, num processo de transição a começar algures em Fevereiro ou inicio de março, establecendo dois nucleos, um a oeste mais perto da Bermuda-caraibas e outro mais perto dos Açores ou da Madeira.
A dorsal Africana deverá ser mais fraca e estará mais desviada para leste ou SE em relação ao ano passado.

No Atlantico espero uma circulação menos intensa, um pouco mais bloqueada, enquanto na Europa teremos um fluxo mais forte em altura do quadrante SW principalmente na zona leste e sueste.
Um padrao NAO- ou neutra.

Esta situação sinóptica levará a uma Primavera em Portugal continental caracterizada por periodos de instabilidade, temperaturas proximas ou um pouco abaixo da média e precipitação acima da média.

Poderão ocorrer alguns episodios de neve de fim de epoca em Março ou Abril, associados a entradas de NW.

As maiores difereças façe a 2011 serão as temperaturas...acho que a circulação dominante será de W aos 500hpa, o que põe de parte valores muito elevados da temperatura...( claro que podem sempre ocorrer periodos quentes, mas não os teremos tão intensos e duradouros como 2011, por outro lado são mais possiveis as entradas frias de NW ou N)


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2012 às 23:43)

stormy disse:


> Entraremos na Primavera, finalmente, num padrão mais estavel de PDO-/La niña fortes, com uma atmosfera polar mais fria e um VP mais bem extruturado, e com a AMO neutra.
> Maior parte das anomalias positivas da temperatura da agua do mar ( SST) encontram-se no Pacifico W e no Indico, o que tem consequencias na convecção tropical e na organização da celula de hadley...mais ou menos previsiveis e tambem associaveis aquilo que podemos ter no padrão na Europa nesta proxima Primavera.
> 
> Com base nestes argumentos a minha previsão, pelo menos com os dados actuais, aponta para uma Primavera novamente instavel, com alguns traços parecidos com a de 2011.



Se nesta Primavera se verificar um padrão La Niña forte, então, falando a nível de outros países, por exemplo os EUA poderão experimentar novamente um ano bastante activo em termos de tornados?


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2012 às 00:48)

Lightning disse:


> Se nesta Primavera se verificar um padrão La Niña forte, então, falando a nível de outros países, por exemplo os EUA poderão experimentar novamente um ano bastante activo em termos de tornados?



Este ano pode ser outra vez interessante a nivel da convecção na Primavera, tanto cá, como nos EUA.
Cá pode não ser tão bomo como o ano passado, nos EUA pode ser bastante parecido, embora com maior actividade concentrada nos estados do E e SE, e menos actividade na zona oeste ou sudoeste do alley..

Mas só poderemos confirmar isso quando sairem as Sazonais americanas do NWS, Accu ou CPC..

Em Principio teremos uma primavera com alguns traços da do ano passado...com a La niña mais acentuada..

Alias...as previsões do ENSO do CPC/IRI/ECMWF mostram a la niña moderada a presistir durante o verão do Hemisferio norte...
Não se podem fazer previsões agora quanto ao verão...mas posso salientar que os Verões La niña na PI costumam ter um caracter mais instavel ( trovoadas acima da média) e costumam ser bastante ricos em eventos extremos, fases muito quentes seguidas de outros periodos mais frios com circulação de W ou NW...mas pronto..é outro campeonato.


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2012 às 20:13)

Ainda estamos a tentar digerir este péssimo Inverno (até agora), não será demasiado cedo para previsões a longo prazo para a Primavera ? 
Parece-me que a generalidade das pessoas estará ainda um pouco cansada destes exercícios de futurologia meteorológica.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2012 às 22:30)

Vince disse:


> Ainda estamos a tentar digerir este péssimo Inverno (até agora), não será demasiado cedo para previsões a longo prazo para a Primavera ?
> Parece-me que a generalidade das pessoas estará ainda um pouco cansada destes exercícios de futurologia meteorológica.



O Inverno não tem sido péssimo aqui .... os turistas vão á praia e até tenho tido calor alguns dias (ao sol) !!
Parece que este mês de Janeiro ainda poderá ser mais seco que o mês de Dezembro mas isso ainda é muito cedo para se poder confirmar !!
Na minha opinião pessoal este cenário que temos tido ainda vai durar mais umas 5/6 semanas pelo menos mas isso logo veremos daqui a 1 mês se será mesmo assim !!

Quanto ao facto de ainda ser cedo para prespectivar Primavera, bem climatologicamente dizem que começa a 1 de Março e por isso falta cerca de 2 meses sendo esta provavelmente a estação mais imprevisivel em termos meteorológicos mas tomando em atenção aquilo que normalmente acontece em anos La Nina moderada poderemos ter uma Primavera chuvosa, embora os sinais ainda não sejam muito claros quanto a isso .....
Contudo face ao desenrolar deste Inverno mal de nós que a Primavera seja seca ......


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2012 às 22:47)

Aurélio disse:


> O Inverno não tem sido péssimo aqui .... os turistas vão á praia e até tenho tido calor alguns dias (ao sol) !!
> Parece que este mês de Janeiro ainda poderá ser mais seco que o mês de Dezembro mas isso ainda é muito cedo para se poder confirmar !!
> Na minha opinião pessoal este cenário que temos tido ainda vai durar mais umas 5/6 semanas pelo menos mas isso logo veremos daqui a 1 mês se será mesmo assim !!
> 
> ...



PS: Obviamente que tudo pode mudar dentro de uns dias .... mas é essa mesmo a beleza da meteorologia, e mesmo Fevereiro penso que será bem fresquinho e com algumas entradas de Norte ou Noroeste !!


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2012 às 18:49)

Actualização da sazonal do ECMWF, não é muito bom para a ocorrência de precipitação, mas é excelente para frio e tira finalmente o AA de cima de nós.


----------



## stormy (16 Jan 2012 às 13:25)

Eis o tipo de padrão que espero ver na Primavera:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Este tipo de circulação geraria bastante instabilidade, com alguns periodos frios com neve tardia, nomeadamente em Abril, e com temperaturas proximas ou pouco abaixo do normal.

*Há no entanto a hipotese da crista se extender mais sobre a PI do que eu estou a pensar, resultando num efeito precisamente oposto, com tempo seco e temperaturas acima da média....*

Esperemos que tal não aconteça...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2012 às 19:48)

Tenho sérias dúvidas que a Primavera seja chuvosa, 1º o ano passado a Primavera foi super chuvosa no Algarve e duvido que se repita este ano novamente. A Primavera pode ser quente e normal a seco em termos de precipitação, duvido que seja uma Primavera chuvosa.


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2012 às 22:19)

Estive a ver as sazonais novas do ECMWF e estão porreiras.

Primavera com prec normal ou acima e temp normal ou abaxio ( dentro da minha ideia)

Inicio de verão a aquecer bastante, mas com uma tendencia de cut-off´s  aqui a oeste....instabilidade, periodos muito quentes e outros frescos...

É um padrão curioso, este ano a crista poderá quebrar e surgir alguma actividade tropical plos açores..
No S dos states vai estar um anticiclone tipico de Niña forte, poderão haver alguns periodos de forte instabilidade mas mais no E/NE do tornado alley.

Este talvez seja o primeiro verão com este padrão desde os 70´s/80´s, estou inclinado para um padrão como em 74, 79 ou 85, embora com algumas diferenças...poderá ser um verão com entradas quentes, mas tambem com uma boa pitada de instabilidade pelo meio, e claro, alguns periodos mais frescos de circulação NW...talvez consiga ser mais animado do que o actual Inverno..heheh


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2012 às 22:32)

stormy disse:


> Estive a ver as sazonais novas do ECMWF e estão porreiras.
> 
> Primavera com prec normal ou acima e temp normal ou abaxio ( dentro da minha ideia)
> 
> ...



Pelo que referes, vai ser um ano horribilis para a agricultura! Seca e demasiada insolação no inverno irão fazer despontar antecipadamente as culturas, para depois na primavera apanharem com demasiada chuva na flor e geadas tardias. E no alentejo irão apanhar com aguaceiros, no verão, logo na altura em que os cereais têm de estar secos e não apanhar molha para não apodrecer! Este é apenas o reflexo das previsões sazonais para este ano na agricultura!


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2012 às 22:35)

Paulo H disse:


> Pelo que referes, vai ser um ano horribilis para a agricultura! Seca e demasiada insolação no inverno irão fazer despontar antecipadamente as culturas, para depois na primavera apanharem com demasiada chuva na flor e geadas tardias. E no alentejo irão apanhar com aguaceiros, no verão, logo na altura em que os cereais têm de estar secos e não apanhar molha para não apodrecer! Este é apenas o reflexo das previsões sazonais para este ano na agricultura!



Depende das culturas...mas sim, a previsão não é lá grande coisa para o sequeiro


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2012 às 22:50)

stormy disse:


> Este talvez seja o primeiro verão com este padrão desde os 70´s/80´s, estou inclinado para um padrão como em 74, 79 ou 85, embora com algumas diferenças...poderá ser um verão com entradas quentes, mas tambem com uma boa pitada de instabilidade pelo meio, e claro, alguns periodos mais frescos de circulação NW...talvez consiga ser mais animado do que o actual Inverno..heheh



Isso encaixa que nem uma luva no verão passado.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2012 às 22:55)

David sf disse:


> Isso encaixa que nem uma luva no verão passado.



Sim a nível de nortadas no litoral, mas e o interior do país como será?


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2012 às 22:59)

David sf disse:


> Isso encaixa que nem uma luva no verão passado.



E no fundo é um acentuar do padrão do ano passado, mas com uma nuance, teremos uma circulação mais de W/SW, enquanto o ano passado tivemos muito NW/WNW ( 500hpa).

Será um Verão mais quente..e talvez mais instavel..tambem com boas hipoteses de algumas entradas quentes.

Teremos algumas mudanças, o Anticiclone em altura nos EUA estará mais na zona do Golfo do mexico-Florida, em vez do texas, devido a uma niña mais evidente e a uma WHWP com anomalia negativa ( ver: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Hemisphere_Warm_Pool).

Menos actividade tropical no Pac. Este e mais no Atlantico central.


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2012 às 22:59)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim a nível de nortadas no litoral, mas e o interior do país como será?



Não só as nortadas, que afectariam também o interior, já que o Stormy refere circulação de noroeste, como a existência de períodos quentes, houve 3 o ano passado, e a instabilidade com cut-offs a oeste, que foram também muito frequentes.


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2012 às 23:02)

Quanto á nortada acho que vai ser significativamente mais fraca em Julho..será um ano com nortadas, de vez em quando, mas tambem com bons periodos de uma circulação mais de NE/E.


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2012 às 23:05)

David sf disse:


> Não só as nortadas, que afectariam também o interior, já que o Stormy refere circulação de noroeste, como a existência de períodos quentes, houve 3 o ano passado, e a instabilidade com cut-offs a oeste, que foram também muito frequentes.



Tas a ver o padrão de Ago/Set, vai ser assim mas logo desde Jun..


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2012 às 13:10)

Depois de ver as ultimas actualizações dos ultimos 3 modelos que faltavam eu diria que talvez seja o ECM o mais optimista de todos voltando a apresentar uma configuração algo idêntica ao principio de Outono, mas que destaco o seguinte ....

Claramente aqui aparece um Fevereiro/Março seco ... o que favorece a permanência da seca em Portugal, sendo que lá apenas para meados de Março iria mudar ...

Isso contraria as ultimas informações que apontam para uma alteração deste padrão para o final do mês ou inicio de Fevereiro que tem vindo constantemente a ser adiado pelos modelos ......

Mas este apesar de não haver grande sinal aqui na PI (nosso canto), aponta para ser o mais entusiastico de todos !!!

Os outros apenas vêm seca á frente !!


----------



## meteo (20 Jan 2012 às 16:09)

stormy disse:


> Quanto á nortada acho que vai ser significativamente mais fraca em Julho..será um ano com nortadas, de vez em quando, mas tambem com bons periodos de uma circulação mais de NE/E.




Não ter nortadas fortes pelo menos 1 ou outra semana é praticamente impossível no Litoral Português. Há sempre.
Portanto na tua ideia para este Verão(obviamente só uma ideia,porque falta muito tempo) seria um Verão bastante irregular,com calor ,nortadas,instabilidade e frescura por vezes ,com ventos de Oeste.Certo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2012 às 13:06)

Previsão do NOAA







Primavera seca, para mim, Setembro é que vai ser chuvoso normalmente em anos assim, Setembro é chuvoso no sul. 

É um palpite que tenho, Setembro vai trazer as inundações ao Algarve como é hábito. Este ano, também tivemos um Setembro seco e até agora o Inverno tem sido uma desgraça.


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2012 às 01:02)

Bom, estamos na semana central de Fevereiro e as ideias vão começando a ficar mais esclarecidas.

A minha opinião de uma Primavera normal a fresca nas temperaturas e chuvosa sofreu algumas mudanças.
Descartei a possibilidade de ser fresca e houve algumas mudanças no geral.

*A minha opinião:*

Março: Temperatura na média, precipitação proxima da média.

Neste mês teremos uma circulação a predominar do quadrante oeste, com a sucessão de  algumas perturbações que podem trazer eventos de instabilidade, e um ou outro evento de neve tardia nas cotas medias e altas do norte e centro.

Abril: Temperatura na média ou ligeiramente abaixo, precipitação acima da média.

Mês com o reforçar da circulação de W..de resto terá comportamente similar a Março.

Maio: Temperatura ligeiramente acima da média, precipitação na média ou ligeiramente abaixo.

Neste mês poderá ocorrer uma mudança para uma circulação mais de WSW, instabilidade ainda teremos alguma, mas as temperaturas estarão um pouco mais altas que o usual.

*Outras possibilidades:*

Para alem da minha analise há outras possibilidades que são validas, dado o facto de ocorrerem sempre pequenas modificações dentro de um padrão global.
Estas modificações podem ter grandes influencias, nomeadamente em paises com Portugal que se situam a latitudes de transição.

Saliento duas hipoteses extremas.
O CFS, modela uma Primavera quente e seca, fruto da subida da dorsal e situação de fluxo de SW em altura e E á superficie.

Outra possibilidade é a de uma Primavera fresca e chuvosa, em que teriamos um bloqueio mais centrado no Atlantico central  ao invês do Atlantico NW e W), que traria um fluxo frio de NW em altura é á superficie, com entrada tambem de bastante precipitação.

A minha posição coloca-se entre estes dois cenários, com base na analise que fiz das teleconexões.


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2012 às 19:11)

Actualização do ECMWF, primavera quente e com precipitação normal:











Depois para Maio+Junho+Julho, tendência semelhante, mas mais para o seco:











PS: O site italiano identifica os meses de uma forma diferente àquela que eu fiz. A explicação pode ser lida aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Fev 2012 às 22:17)

Não concordo contigo em relação á precipitação normal .....
Se na ultima actualização ainda nos dava esperanças de termos uma Primavera chuvosa .... o que eu vejo neste modelo é uma Primavera quente e seca !!
Obviamente que com este padrão quem sofre mais é a região do litoral norte e centro enquanto que aqui mais a é os famosos aguaceiros e trovoadas ....

Restam dois meses com possibilidade de chuva como são Março e Abril ....

A tendência é para estes modelos acertarem dado que aparentemente temos uma situação em que nem sequer o AA estará ao lado ... estará em cima de nós !!

Acho que este ano ainda batemos o recorde de dias sem chuva no Inverno !!!


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2012 às 14:57)

David sf disse:


> Actualização do ECMWF, primavera quente e com precipitação normal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A tendencia para o Verão está cada vez mais dependente do ENSO, alguns modelos apontam para um cenario neutro ou um el niño, outros manteem uma la niña fraca.
Se o ENSO se comportar como o ano passado, uma situação neutra em Julho e depois regresso da niña, o mais certo é que a atmosfera responda como se houvesse uma manutenção da la niña, já que variações bruscas do ENSO não costumam ter efeitos imediatos ou significativos.

Na minha opinião o verão  poderá ter episodios muito quentes, já que a tendencia é para colocar uma bolsa de geopotencial elevado na zona NW de Africa, até á Madeira.
Acho que teremos uma situação parecida á de Ago/Set de 2011, mas mais marcada, com um padrão mais estavel, se assim for será um verão globalmente quente e com precipitação proxima á media, talvez amenizado por algume entrada forte mas ocasional de componente NW.

Quanto á Primavera...já dei a minha opinião final no post anterior...o que vejo nos modelos são apenas variações dentro daquele tipo de padrão, como expliquei, pelo que significa que a ideia base está razoavelmente correcta.
Agora é preciso apurar o mais importante, que é a posição exata dos centros de acção...e isso é que está ainda complicado.


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2012 às 20:36)

stormy disse:


> Bom, estamos na semana central de Fevereiro e as ideias vão começando a ficar mais esclarecidas.
> 
> A minha opinião de uma Primavera normal a fresca nas temperaturas e chuvosa sofreu algumas mudanças.
> Descartei a possibilidade de ser fresca e houve algumas mudanças no geral.
> ...



Ainda estamos a meio de Março...mas desde já se pode ir dizendo que o CFS esteve bem ao colocar a tendencia para perturbações no Atlantico, mas com a dorsal a subir de modo a deixar a PI um pouco á margem da instbilidade.

A minha previsão aponta para um Abril em que a tendencia será de menor bloqueio, e um efetito maior das perturbações de oeste....a ver vamos


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2012 às 23:27)

Abril espero temperaturas acima da média e precipitação abaixo da média, no Algarve talvez entre 10 a 20 mm, e isto é ser optimista.


----------



## cargil48 (2 Mai 2012 às 12:51)

Uma vez que já passou um mês (5 semanas) depois deste último post, que dizem da situação actual do tempo em relação às previsões que fizeram aqui? E como fazem a leitura para o resto da Primavera?


----------

